# D12-500 receiver to a Computer Monitor? Anyone tried?



## integrinB4 (Aug 14, 2010)

I would like to connect my SD D12-500 (simple standard def D* receiver) to display on a computer monitor. It is an HP2009m with only a VGA and a DVI-I input on the back.

Is there some sort of converter cable that I can use to connect to either the S-Video port or the Yellow video port of the RCA connections that I can then plug into either the VGA or DVI-I port on the monitor?

Purpose: I am trying to create a secondary TV for viewing games "on the side" for the upcoming football season by using what I have laying around the house.

Will this work or is this impossible based on the signals and source? Thanks.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Probably cheaper to buy an HD receiver than composite to hdmi/dvi converter. Even cheaper, scout around for a used SD TV set, tons of them available (many for free).


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

As stated, a hd receiver or hd dvr incoporates an hdmi output. You can easily and cheaply convert that to your monitors dvi input with a simple changeover adapter which you can pickup at almost any big retailer or ebay for that matter. They start as low as $1.00.

You may be able to upgrade your receiver as stated for free, or at least next to nothing ($49-99) if you don't mind the additional programming commitment extention. Besides, with an HD IRD your picture quality will vastly inprove with the HD lineup they now offer.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

You need a scaler to do what you are wanting. This is NOT the best price and probably not even the best device, but this should get you going on the idea of what you need to do this:

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...&cs=04&c=us&l=en&dgc=SS&cid=52102&lid=1342490


----------

